# POLL: When will Canon release the 430ex2 successor with rt?



## Marsu42 (Feb 27, 2013)

It has been nearly a year after the 600ex-rt release, and not even a rumor has surfaced about the 430ex2 succesor - just the theory that Canon is bound to update the "little brother" sooner or later. Will they indeed? Vote here and let's see 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/03/02/Canon-EOS-Accesories#press


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 28, 2013)

Hopefully sometime this year, although I won't need one because I need it now or the 600 will suffice. And that may be why there're holding off. People are still buying the 600.

I'm very interested in how third parties will respond. Soon enough Canon will have all their flashes with wireless functionality, and Nikon will mimic the functionality in their flashes. What will Pocket Wizards, and the like do? I still see a need to trigger my alien bees or another non-Canon non-Nikon flash/strobe. But third party triggers may get crushed.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 28, 2013)

PhotographAdventure said:


> But third party triggers may get crushed.



Canon still doesn't have remote 2nd curtain sync, and 3rd party manufacturers might release new products that also fix other Canon shortcomings like no remote zoom and no remote triggers for studio strobes - and the high price of the original, of course.


----------



## Malte_P (Feb 28, 2013)

priced in the 400+ euro region then i rather buy two 430 EX II and 3x YN-622c for 550 euro.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 1, 2013)

Honestly.. I may buy one or two.. but I like the 600 ex RT. Works great for a variety of things and keeps on pumping out light. 2nd curtain wireless is moot point for me but I would love wireless zoom.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes but they will wait for the 600ex RT sales to slow first. :/


----------



## RC (Mar 1, 2013)

Hurry up already. Its been long enough Canon. I've got two 600s and a ST-E3-RT. I want a smaller more compact RT unit. 

Also, how about adding and expanding your gels. We all know how you like selling accessories.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 1, 2013)

I wound up buying a 3rd 600 so I'm set. Got it on Tuesday. I never see Canon responding here. Have you tried the new Canon Forums? They responded to the 5D3 AF assist issue in those forums.

http://forums.usa.canon.com


----------



## RC (Mar 1, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> I wound up buying a 3rd 600 so I'm set. Got it on Tuesday. I never see Canon responding here. Have you tried the new Canon Forums? They responded to the 5D3 AF assist issue in those forums.
> 
> http://forums.usa.canon.com


Ya, I wander over there once in a while but the content here is farrrr better.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah. A lot of very base questions and often when you answer not even a thanks.


----------



## viggen61 (Mar 1, 2013)

My two cents: Probably not until there is a camera with built-in RT Master capability.


----------

